# Keep Kool Soda



## MissaShip (Dec 18, 2011)

Hello Everyone

 I have recently found an area near the old rail way here in Newfoundland, Canada that is a gold mine for soda bottles. Today I found one called "Keep Kool". I have been searching online but I can not find anything at all about the drink. According to the information on the label it was made in Newfoundland by a company called Wometco Newfoundland Ltd. All I can find about the company is that it was, or is, a Coca Cola Bottling Company. 

 I don't have a photo of the bottle yet but it is a short 300 ml bottle with a white paper label. There is an image of a seal on the bottle and the cap.

 If anyone has any information about this soda please let me know. I will post a photo shortly.


----------



## druggistnut (Dec 20, 2011)

Melissa,
 Hello, and welcome to ABN.
 My mother and several of my siblings were born in St John's and lived very close to Signal Hill.  My Dad and Mom married there in the early 50's, before I was born. He was stationed there with the US Air Force.
 If you get extras of anything, I would very much be interested in buying three bottles from you. There are two brothers and myself left and I think they would get a real charge out of having a soda from Newfie.
 Please feel free to PM or email me.
 Thanks much, and good luck!
 Bill


----------

